# Show me your Mustangs! ♥



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Does anyone have any Mustangs or Nokota's?
They are very interesting horses...

Thank you


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, I currently have one mustang mare. These are the only pics I have of her right now on the computer. They are from when she first came to my house.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

She is lovely 
Is she broke to ride, How old is she


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you  Not able to be ridden yet. We had a few set backs at first. I am unsure of her age. Have not been able to look in and find out. Vet has not done it yet. 

Poor girl has been through the ringer. It has taken time just to get her to the point sh e is now. I am trying to find a good trainer for her to take her further. Would love for Mike Branch to be able to work with her.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

This is our mare Wildfire she is 19 years old now. My husband has had her since she was weaned. Her mom was a BLM mustang.








After her bath


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Subing I love mustangs and might be getting one soon!
<3


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

Lilbit your mare looks just like my girl!! Her mom came from BLM, she's 4yrs. old and feisty.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I had two Mustangs back in the day. Liberty was a sorrel with a big blaze and two hind socks. She was never fully gentled, and was given to us for free. She had a buckskin fully at her side who had a perfect moon on her head and a star for a snip. She is what I would have picked out in a Mustang if I had the chance for one now. She had a sweet face, thick neck and just screamed Spanish blood. However, we had very little horse experience at the time. "Belle" grew into a spiteful, disrespectful flat out dangerous 2 year old. She kicked my mom and trampled her twice. We were over our heads and we donated them to an organization that we THOUGHT was trustworthy. However, we later found out the have sent many of their horses they get donated to slaughter. I really wish we had known more about horses at the time.. :'(.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Mustang Sally is a 10 year old Quarter Horse/Mustang and my problem horse.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

PS. She has gotten SO FAT. That girl could get by on nothing I think.


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

My Boy Grady =)
And my first horse was a mustang too her name was 
Onyx I am trying to find photos of her but I lost alot after my old computer crashed.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

This is my wild child! I've only had him since October. He's a Kiger Mustang. I've attached one pic, but you can see others in my "barn": Aurelio the horse


----------



## kigerfan (Feb 25, 2012)

Firefly is a Kiger Mustang, her dam was wild caught and her sire was one generation away from wild caught (Kiger Sundance). She was left out in a herd so was for all intents and purposes, was wild when I got her. When I first met her she pinned her ears and bared her teeth at me. These vids were taken a few years ago...


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Eolith said:


> This is my wild child! I've only had him since October. He's a Kiger Mustang. I've attached one pic, but you can see others in my "barn": Aurelio the horse


 He's super pretty! Your in wa state? Did you get this guy out of kelso? I am looking into adopting a mustang from the BLM Mustangs in Kelso next month!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've had 2. The first one is my guy Dobe. He's 10 this year. :shock:, he's getting old :lol:. He's my main guy for everything from plodding around at night to ranch work to parades.









This was taken after a long day slogging through the mud of a feedlot.









And this is my other boy Koda. I just re-homed him this last fall and his new owner is exceptionally happy with him.









This is him with his new owner


----------



## dreamsunwind (Jan 15, 2012)

My Gypsy girl's glamour shot  









Body shot/Gypsy's first time jumping!









Some of that wonderful mustang stubbornness! (No critique please haha, it was an unexpected, horrible lunging session!)

Also, @furbabymom, I had posted before that a mare that I show looks just like horse, so I wanted to post a pic of her! I can't find any good ones, but she really is a dead ringer for your Sally! We don't know what she is, but we've always assumed she has some 'stang in her!


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

im subscribing i love mustangs!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Thyme said:


> He's super pretty! Your in wa state? Did you get this guy out of kelso? I am looking into adopting a mustang from the BLM Mustangs in Kelso next month!


He's from the Burns, Oregon BLM holding facilities, which is the same place that the horses at the Kelso adoption will be coming from. They have some really nice horses there. Something to keep in mind that the horses at the Kelso adoption are probably still going to be resembling woolly mammoths in their winter coats (winter temps go below freezing with added wind chill practically every night where they're from)... but they're almost always gorgeous underneath that hair. My boy is a shaggy critter right now, and I've been grooming him religiously!

If you have any questions about getting a mustang, gentling, etc I'd be happy to help! There's also several groups on Facebook where people are REALLY helpful and knowledgeable about the mustangs. It's pretty cool the amount of community you can find among mustang owners and admirers.

I promise it's the same horse!


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

Mine is out of Arizona and they are a little more spansh bred. 
My aunts mustang is a big gray he looks like he has a midge of draft and he gets REALLY wooly hes out of Oregon.


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

this is the only picture i have of her on my computer right now its not great but this is my mustang she is 13 and was from Oregon.


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Soo pretty!!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea she is so pretty!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

These threads confuse me a little.
I consider Havok and Willow to be mustangs even though they weren't born wild.
I know a lot of people would just call them grade though.
Willow -her mom was BLM, but her dad is supposed to have been an arab.







Havok last July -his mom came from a free range herd owned by a private ranch.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Mustangs are recognized as either Kiger, which come from only some HMAs and there are now some ranches that are breeding them in captivity or BLM, which means that they were born to 2 mustang parents either on the range or in captivity. 

Your first gray mare would be considered a half mustang.

Your little paint filly, on the other hand, would simply be considered grade. Horses that come from Quarter or Paint stock that run untouched on a ranch's personal land only qualify as unhandled grade horses. She's a cutie, but definitely not a mustang.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is my stang. she was born in captivity. but her mom was wild caught. the people who bought her mother got a 2 for 1 deal  i love my girl though









she is also gaited :lol:
















and her regular trot








and assuming her lead mare duties


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Mustangs are recognized as either Kiger, which come from only some HMAs and there are now some ranches that are breeding them in captivity or BLM, which means that they were born to 2 mustang parents either on the range or in captivity.
> 
> Your first gray mare would be considered a half mustang.
> 
> Your little paint filly, on the other hand, would simply be considered grade. Horses that come from Quarter or Paint stock that run untouched on a ranch's personal land only qualify as unhandled grade horses. She's a cutie, but definitely not a mustang.


Thanks Smrobs -I love your saddle by the way


----------



## mustang man (Dec 21, 2011)

*Strawberry*

She is a 6 yr old mare we adopted from the BLM last year. We just love her to death


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

They are all so pretty! This reminds me of what my 5 year old brother said. We were about to move to Arizona and the boys had just gotten a rope. I asked him (Ashley) if I should buy a horse in AZ and he said "No I'll just catch you one with Ethan's rope! There are lots of horses in the desert!"

xD


----------



## moka (Mar 1, 2012)

I adopted one about a year ago.
Here he is at the holding facility, in training and then at home


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Lilkitty your mare has really pretty sunny side dapples. Just what I call them on a horse that's not grey or bay.

The first horse that I rode was a mustang I think. 

And alot of you guys have tall mustangs that are tank built. All the ones I've seen are itty bitty.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I have had three.
My first came from Nevada and he was a little guy. Sorry no pics.
Then I adopted a big old palomino girl, I loved her, she was eight when captured and never did get over the spooks enough for me to do more than sit on her.
The third one was a freeze branded mustang mare that some people had tied to an old car in a power line, I couldn't stand to see it so I went to his house, and threatened him (I was much younger) with criminal charges, LOL
He gave her to me, and we restored her to health and gave her to some friends of ours for the kids. She was a sweet horse.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Wildfire has spots to even tho she is black. You cant see them much in summer, but her winter fuzz they really stand out if the sun hits it just right. My husband says she is like riding a pony cause she is so small I think she is just right not as far to fall. LOL. I wish I knew what her mom and dad looked like her mom was wild caught, but when Mike got her she was just weaned and mom was gone I guess.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MissColors, I don't know about anyone else, but mine are really not that tall, the bay was 14.2 and the gray is 14.3, fairly typical size for a 'stang. Though I'll agree, once they get into captivity and start getting some good food and consistent work, they bulk up quite nicely and make pretty stout little horses.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah smrobs my mustang is only 14.2 i think around 14 hands is typical mustang size, but they sure are stout horses with some big bone.


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine is right around 14.0 shes a stout little thing though and a great ride when shes not acting silly and hyper


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

lilkitty90 said:


> here is my stang. she was born in captivity. but her mom was wild caught. the people who bought her mother got a 2 for 1 deal  i love my girl though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodness isn't she a looker! I would love to adopt a mustang. The BLM has sales in Utah all the time. However, I need to wait until my son is in school and I have a little bit more time and "know-how". We usually have one or two "Mustang challenges" here as well. Trainers enter and get assigned a BLM mustang. They get 90 days to work with the horse then they have a competition. Then the mustangs are auctioned and the money all goes to the Wild Horse and Burro program.

Do most of you mustang owners ride with shoes or barefoot?


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Our stang is barefoot we just get her trimmed. What part of UT you in BoldComic?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

definitely barefoot! she has feet that are tough as nails. the farrier is always complimenting on hod hard and solid her feet are.


----------



## horseknowitall1 (Feb 28, 2012)

That compatition thing is cool!!!! One of the first horses i rode was a mustang. His name was Dales and he was actualy quite big. I would say mabye 15.5 hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For most of the year, I ride mine barefoot. He has really good feet but in the summer, we do a lot of cattle work and it never fails that I end up in at least 1 foot race with a cow down a rocky road or across a rocky pasture. Going full out like that or asking for a hard stop or quick turn in that type of footing will bruise even the toughest of hooves...so he gets shoes when we're doing that.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

This is Minnie. My wild moostang off o' the ol' range!




























xD


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

Tucker is my first horse and a 10 year old BLM Mustang. He's a sweetie but a bit stubborn! LOL! I will post a picture as soon as I figure out how. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

My beauties... 

















Sorocca ~ 14.3h, 7 y/o mustang mare from Salt Wells HMA in WY


















Comanche ~ 14.2h, 6 y/o mustang gelding from Salt Wells HMA in WY

















Skylar, 13.3h 16 y/o mustang gelding from NWHR in Nevada










Cody, 14h 16 y/o mustang gelding from NWHR in Nevada


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

*horse*



furbabymum said:


> PS. She has gotten SO FAT. That girl could get by on nothing I think.


My gelding is the same way..He could eat air and still be at a good weight


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

prairiewindlady said:


> My beauties...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute Mustang and I love her color


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

i got a mustang from a market once, when i was loading him he broke the rope and we had to chase him around and pretty nice naborhood right by a 6 lane interstate, luckily i was in shape then and cut him off from going across the road a few times. he was the best horse i ever had. he was twelve when i bought him but idk if he was born in captivity or what. ill have to find a pic of his tattoo an see if i can figure it out. i traded him to a guy for a gun.. he was trying to start a trail ride bisiness thing but it never worked out(imiss my coda boi very much) the guy had me an some friends come to his place to ride some green horses for him and there was another mustang there who belonged to some ole hateful woman, she never even fed him or anything and she wouldnt let me buy him he never had anything done with him and nobody could catch him, but i could pet him when nobody was around, my friend didnt believe me so i tried when she was there and he ran from me out behind the barn(where nobody could see) and he let me pet him lol.
my mustang had very hard feet also, i got him shod cause he was getting a crack in his foot. the farrier had a hard time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

*Here's my Tucker!*

Here are a couple of pics of my BLM Mustang, Tucker.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

No one caught the mini mule
xD

I find that humorous. Quite humorous. :rofl:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

enjoyed all your pictures


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

MissColor......



I don't think Juliet is very large or tank like. She is only 15hh and has a rather slender build than my gelding. But, I have seen some tank like mustangs for sure. 

I do have a question for all the mustang owners here. My girl has a very pronounce under belly like that of a doberman, boxer, or such. She is in good weight, healthy, vetted, and so forth....but retains that tucked up appearance. Have you ever had a mustang with this??? 

Please forgive the scantly dressed me and both of our mussed hair. It was very humid and windy as all get out. This was at feeding time when we were working with waiting to get the food instead of bum rushing me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Lilbit, I would guess that it was more just a result of her individual conformation. I've seen some other horses that looked like that, but they weren't mustangs.


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Lilbit, I would guess that it was more just a result of her individual conformation. I've seen some other horses that looked like that, but they weren't mustangs.




That is what I figured. Vet says she is good and I have seen other horses with this conformation.....but not any mustangs. I was just curious if it was a normal thing with mustangs or if she just had a quirk. She does have a BLM brand on her neck, so I know she is one.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Browsing the BLM online adoption site, I've seen _some_ others that looked similar, but like you, I see it just as often (maybe more) in stock horses. Neither of my 2 had the body like hers, even when they were very fit and fat-free.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

*My Mustang*

Here is Modoc, my BLM Mustang. Love him to pieces!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Murdoc is SMEXY! *Grabby hands!* i want him!! hehe


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

sinsin4635 Your boy is very nice looking


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

sinsin4635 said:


> Here is Modoc, my BLM Mustang. Love him to pieces!
> View attachment 90914
> 
> 
> ...


*grabby max hands*
OMG.
WANT.
HE IS HUGE.

This is like EXACTLY what I would want in a mustang if I adopted one!!!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanx for the nice comments on my boy Modoc.


----------



## ilovedressage (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a mustang pony. His name is Casper I'll post pics later


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't have a mustang but i just sold my 14hh chestnut brumby mare. Brumby is the Australian wild horse. We took her to two different places to get her broken in. Unsuccessful. Very strong dominance. She was very beautiful though. Wild caught. I miss her everyday. 

There's actually a few clear similarities between brumbies and mustangs! I'm quiet surprised.

This is her. 'Flicka'.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I just picked up mine on Tuesday morning. She was just taken from her colt so she'll need to recovery time. She was born in captivity from 2 BLM mustangs that the seller also owns. 

This is WCF Lightnings Anna when I first got her to the farm.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Good looking girl!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't own a Mustang, but I love them! I happened to come across two in the wild and was able to get a few pictures before they ran off.


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

That would be so cool to see.


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

I've got to confess a fondness for mustangs partly just because of their kool kolor combinations. Look at horse #2 in Twilight Arabian's post, for instance. From the right side at least, she looks like a minimal paint that's basically bay with white in her tail. I love to look at the BLM pictures and try to imagine how all those scruffy things would look if they were mature and well fed and groomed. 

Plus, they've gotta have toughness bred into them, not to mention hard hooves and survival skills.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

maisie said:


> I've got to confess a fondness for mustangs partly just because of their kool kolor combinations. Look at horse #2 in Twilight Arabian's post, for instance. From the right side at least, she looks like a minimal paint that's basically bay with white in her tail. I love to look at the BLM pictures and try to imagine how all those scruffy things would look if they were mature and well fed and groomed.
> 
> Plus, they've gotta have toughness bred into them, not to mention hard hooves and survival skills.


 
I will say this, I own 2 mustangs a mare and a gelding. Toughness bred in? sure... They are also easy keepers... oh and another thing they are also stubborn as all get outs ha ha, Now I am not narrow minded either and I know they arent all that way but my 2 are. I will tell you this they are very diff from captive bred horses.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is a a couple of pictures of a small herd near my friends house in the Dayton Valley, NV. We have several small herds out here.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

cmarie said:


> Here is a a couple of pictures of a small herd near my friends house in the Dayton Valley, NV. We have several small herds out here.


I use to live in Carson City and out by Dayton is where I first saw a wild horse.


----------



## sarah4494 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Bailey the Reinhorse*

One of my two mustangs in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

As some of you saw in the other thread - I'm in the process of adopting a mustang. He is a 2009 model, approximately 15 hand gelding from the Black Rock West HMA, NV. He is currently in the TIP program and I can't wait till I can bring him home! We are thinking of naming him Guinness.

These pics aren't the greatest, but they will give you an idea. He's only been at the trainers 2 weeks and the first week was strictly settling in.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I think Guinness is a great name for him.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Have to share this, just finished halter breaking my five stallions straight from muster can't load photos but please check link 

the wild horse project


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> I just picked up mine on Tuesday morning. She was just taken from her colt so she'll need to recovery time. She was born in captivity from 2 BLM mustangs that the seller also owns.
> 
> This is WCF Lightnings Anna when I first got her to the farm.
> 
> ...


Where did the seller get his *BLM stallion ?* The BLM gelds all stallion before they are adopted.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

walkwavy said:


> Where did the seller get his *BLM stallion ?* The BLM gelds all stallion before they are adopted.


No, they don't.


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

Knowing how screwed up our goverment is, the BLM holding facility could well have given me bad information. They stated all male horses were gelded as they did not want anyone breeding them. Sounded good as there are approx. 44,000 in holding pens waiting for someone to take them.


----------



## clippity clop (May 1, 2012)

This is my mustang Biscuit. Awesome trail mare. She is the only reason I'm still riding. A wonderful confidence builder!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

walkwavy said:


> Knowing how screwed up our goverment is, the BLM holding facility could well have given me bad information. They stated all male horses were gelded as they did not want anyone breeding them. Sounded good as there are approx. 44,000 in holding pens waiting for someone to take them.


That specific holding facility might geld them all, but they all don't. There were stud colts at the adoption I went too earlier this spring.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Buscuit looks lovely!


----------



## clippity clop (May 1, 2012)

Cat said:


> Buscuit looks lovely!



Thank you! She is a great beginner's horse and is on loan to a friend for her kids and grandkids.


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

here is ours getting ready for his first ride.


----------



## horstrainir123 (Sep 10, 2011)

walkwavy said:


> Where did the seller get his *BLM stallion ?* The BLM gelds all stallion before they are adopted.


 
Hello guys, I'm new to the forum but I am a TIP trainer and I currently have a Pryor Mountain Mustang stallion I adopted from the Pryor adoption in 2009. 

This information is incorrect. I train quite a few mustangs and have had clients that have adopted colts and then had to geld. Just thought I would help to clarify. Thanks.


----------



## horstrainir123 (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is one of my mustangs. This is Bucephalus. He is my 2008 EMM gelding that is now schooling 1st-2nd level dressage!


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

BLM's gelding policy as of 2009:

*BLM Policy/Action:*

1. Gelding Policy for Wild Horse Stallions and Burro Jacks 
A. Wild Horse Stallions 

Except as provided below, geld all horses removed from the range or that are born in wild horse corral facilities once the horse are weanlings or older. But Animals are not required to be gelded if they are preferred by adopters as stallions because of *extraordinary conformation or color or because they come from highly popular herd management areas. Authorized officers will determine which animals are exempt from gelding. *
This policy is not retroactive and does not apply to wild horse stallions less than four years old in holding facilities prior to this policy’s implementation date. 
All horses sent to long-term holding (LTH) facilities will be gelded prior to arrival at the LTH facilities.
 WHo knows if anyone follows it.


----------



## horstrainir123 (Sep 10, 2011)

walkwavy said:


> BLM's gelding policy as of 2009:
> 
> *BLM Policy/Action:*
> 
> ...


That might be the "official" policy, but the reality that I have seen in multiple adoptions, is that they do offer stallions or young colts that are not altered.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

walkwavy said:


> Who knows if anyone follows it.


 

My guess would be that they aren't too strict about their standards on what can remain a stud and what can't. My Mustang that I got when he was 3 was still a stud and his conformation leaves a _lot_ to be desired.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

horsetrainir! your post has me super excited! i also have a pryor mountain mustang! i have never met anyone else with any experience with them, i'd love to hear about the adoption process and the paper/branding. as i was TOLD henry was a PMM. however he has no paperwork or brand, so it leads me to believe he really isnt.


----------



## horstrainir123 (Sep 10, 2011)

*lilkitty re: pryor mountain mustangs*

Hi, To my knowledge you do not have a wild born Pryor mustang if it is not branded. That herd is watched very closely by many groups and all foals and herd members are documented. The BLM only gathers the herd once in a great while. The last round up was in 2009 when I got my stallion and people from all over the country attened it!  They are pretty special. Can you post a pic of your horse? You might have a pryor from a breeder. There are a few of them. Where did you get your horse?


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

*"BLM approves Pryor Mustang roundup for 2012"* - This was was in the newspaper in early April


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh wait, I think I may have misread something....


----------



## horstrainir123 (Sep 10, 2011)

walkwavy said:


> *"BLM approves Pryor Mustang roundup for 2012"* - This was was in the newspaper in early April


 
Yes for bait trapping...


----------



## horstrainir123 (Sep 10, 2011)

walkwavy said:


> *"BLM approves Pryor Mustang roundup for 2012"* - This was was in the newspaper in early April


 
But it is rare for it to actually happen in the Pryors.. too many political things going on behind the scenes...


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

About ever 3 years


----------



## horstrainir123 (Sep 10, 2011)

walkwavy said:


> About ever 3 years


 
The last round up before 2009 was about 10 years previous I believe...want to say 2000... not positive on that...but they don't round Pryors up often. I'm excluding live bait trapping.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

horstrainir123 said:


> The last round up before 2009 was about 10 years previous I believe...want to say 2000... not positive on that...but they don't round Pryors up often. I'm excluding live bait trapping.


What is live bait trapping? Does the BLM do it? Is that better than chopper roundups?


----------



## horstrainir123 (Sep 10, 2011)

Equilove said:


> What is live bait trapping? Does the BLM do it? Is that better than chopper roundups?


Yes the BLM does it to capture a few without doing a massive helicopter round up like they do in other areas... they set live traps up around water holes etc and bait the horses into the traps with feed stuffs... it is slower and they only get certain ones..


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he is a grey, and he comes from Wyoming, off of a ranch i know he was originally a stud and used on a farm, and given to a trainer under the circumstances the trainer wasn't supposed to breed him but did, and then was forced to geld him.


----------



## horstrainir123 (Sep 10, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> he is a grey, and he comes from Wyoming, off of a ranch i know he was originally a stud and used on a farm, and given to a trainer under the circumstances the trainer wasn't supposed to breed him but did, and then was forced to geld him.


Cute horse.. this is my Pryor Stallion for comparison...


----------



## horstrainir123 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Hombre again- head shot.*


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

your stally is gorgeous!


----------



## horstrainir123 (Sep 10, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> your stally is gorgeous!


Thank you! I think he's pretty special!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is Dakota my fat stallion. (dont worry he has a appt. july 27th to get gelded)(and is in his own field with the other geldings)



















And this is Camanche my other fattie. This is Dakotas father.


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

*Some more of my Tucker.....*

Just him being him and Tucker wishing that my husband's nose wasn't in the way of getting that carrot!


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

*My 'stang, kidd.*

So I got this little guy from a gal who bought him from a feedlot in Nevada. His parents where said to be mustangs, he was born in the feedlot. So I guess most would call him grade, but his trainer whose worked with mustang says there is no doubt that Kidd is a mustang


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Megan, I love Kidd! Well I love all these 'stangs, but Kidd is very unique. What are your plans for him?


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

aww thank you, I love him too <3
Well kidd could do just about anything.
He's really young, so I can mold him however I please.
I've ridden him up and down a busy street, he loved it.
So i'll be using him as a trail horse in the future.
& He turns on a dime, so barrels maybe.
Kidd loves having a job, if he gets bored he acts up.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's my 10 yr old BLM Mustang Hercules. He came from a Utah herd. I was looking for a tall horse (I'm tall) and was shocked to find a 17.2 hand Mustang. He's the same height as my husbands' Belgian. (these are wooly winter pics)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Boo, he's gorgeous!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

This is Brown and my trainer during the festival of this year. he is a mexican mustang.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Brown! You'd think they'd call him Red! How pretty!


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

Boo Walker said:


> Here's my 10 yr old BLM Mustang Hercules. He came from a Utah herd. I was looking for a tall horse (I'm tall) and was shocked to find a 17.2 hand Mustang. He's the same height as my husbands' Belgian. (these are wooly winter pics)


Who happens to be your farriar? I think my farrier might have mentioned your boy when I said I thought my 'stang was taller than average.:wink:


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Boo Walker said:


> Here's my 10 yr old BLM Mustang Hercules. He came from a Utah herd. I was looking for a tall horse (I'm tall) and was shocked to find a 17.2 hand Mustang. He's the same height as my husbands' Belgian. (these are wooly winter pics)


I see you are in Colorado... hope you weren't affected by the fires...!


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd love to see Hercules in a photo beside an average 14-15 hand mustang just for comparison! Please post a picture of him when he's all shed out and shiny. Do you think his height comes from draft blood in his background? He doesn't look exactly like a draft horse descendant.

I'd love to have a mustang, but as a beginning dressage rider I think I'll probably have to go for some more typical breed or cross-breed. Some 'stangs are suitable for the discipline but many just aren't. Besides, there's the whole (human) attitude thing to deal with. Can you just see a cute little wonky-colored mustang in a barn full of huge bay warmbloods? :wink:


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's a picture of Hercules next to a "normal" 15h-ish Quarter Horse. I also have more recent pictures in my album when he shed out nicely and put some weight on. Thanks for your comments! The fires were horrible, I don't miss the smoke and ash at all! Luckily we didn't have to evacuate. His herd is said to have Andalusion bloodlines in it- Herc sure has that head LOL! Supposedly the ranchers got tired of the Native Americans stealing their horses so they purposely released draft horses and bigger slower work horses into the wild herds to bulk them up and slow them down too... interesting.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

If there is such a thing as a 'horsey-soul mate' then he's definitely it.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Gotta say I'm impressed with these guys! Hubby and I have been looking at them as an option for our endurance trail plans. Some of these guys are built like tanks!! And they really do have a beauty all their own.

Seems like getting them to Florida can be a trick though. They do have some adoptions around Ocala sometimes but looks to be like maybe once a year.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not entirely certain, but I think if you do something like an internet adoption, you can arrange for the mustang to be shipped to the holding facility nearest to you.

Yep, just double checked and I'm right


> Animals must be picked up by the highest bidders at the holding facility where they are located, or may be shipped east to a designated Holding Facility, or in some cases, to a satellite adoption location.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks smrobs. Needless to say the BLM website can be a bit daunting LOL. There's a satellite/holding facility in Gainsville, GA which is about six hours from us. Not too bad.

We have our choices narrowed down to 4 breeds that would be good for what we want to use them for. Now we'll have to see where it takes us


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is my baby girl I just adopted her from a rescue I am going to shave her freezeburn and try and find out her history. She is 8 yrs old and the most amazing pony ever! I love her and my daughter gets on and she is wonderful.


----------

